# Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?



## Hitman54 (23. Januar 2010)

*Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

Tach!
Hab gerad mein Rechner entstaubt und hab mich gefragt macht es Sinn an den Seitenwänden des Gehäuses die Öffnungen wo keine Lüfter verbaut sind abzukleben(um eine bessere Zirkulation der Luft zu ermöglichen)???
Ich hab neben der Festplatte ein kleinen Lüfter am Gehäuse der haha bläst und Hinten einen großen der saugt.

Ich hab ein Chieftec LCX-01B-B-SL-OP und mir geht es also um die Öffnungen auf der Linken Gehäuseseite kann man wenn mal kurz Googelt sehen:

Danke für alle Tipps


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

Hi..

Meinst du das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abkleben würd ich sie nicht, da sich der oder sie saugenden Lüfter dort auch Frischluft herholen.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Hitman54 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

ja das hab ich!
Hmm von der Sache her hast recht aber wenn ich auf der rechten seite neben der festplatte ein lüfter hab der schon reinpustet???geliefert hab ich ihn bekommen nur mit nem lüfter der hinten saugt.den vorn hab ich von mir aus reingebaut weil ich ein mit blauen licht wollt.und der pustet ja luft rein.

Also sollte man diese öffnungen nicht abkleben?kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie der eine große lüfter hinten die luft ansaugen soll soviel power hat der ja nu auch nicht das der paar bar unterdruck oder so erzeugt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

Ne was nicht abkleben Gehäuse sind alle undicht die pusten oder saugen überall Luft rein oder raus kommt auf deine Airflow an.


----------



## Hitman54 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

ähm auf deutsch heißt das mit der airflow???


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## weizenleiche (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*



Hitman54 schrieb:


> ähm auf deutsch heißt das mit der airflow???



Er meint das es ziemlich egal ist ob du die Löcher lässt oder nicht, es kommt auf deinen Airflow (Luftstrom) drauf an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier z.B. der klassische "Luftstrom"


----------



## Hitman54 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

achso etz klingelt es.naja aber an der direkten frontseite hab ich kein lüfter!glaub auch net das an der stelle bei meinem gehäuse einer vorgesehen ist!!!oder ist es regelfall das da in jedem gehäuse einer hingehört bzw paßt?????


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

airflow war mit klar, doch nur dieses 
"ne was nicht abkleben..."


----------



## weizenleiche (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

Nein, vorallem weil du eigentlich mehr ein Server Gehäuse hast als ein Desktop Gehäuse.
Bei den aktuellen Desktop Gehäusen, z.B. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black oder Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Elite Serie » Cooler Master Elite RC-335-KKN1-GP - black , ist, wie du siehst, einer vorgesehen und evtl. sogar schon eingebaut.


----------



## Hitman54 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freie Lüfteröffnungen am Gehäuse abkleben?*

hmm naja hab mir den 2005 beim arlt zusammenstellen lassen und gut war der sagte nix von einem servergehäuse!es ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig vorn ein lüfter zu haben oder?es wird halt heut sicher häufiger gemacht denk ich oder?da ich mir eh bald ein neuen kauf werd ich darauf dann bisl achten!
mir ging es nur darum eventuell weniger staub im rechner zu haben (ich weiß es gibt staubfilter) und bisl mehr luftzug im gehäuse das der staub eventuell mitgenommen wird!!!was ja wenn das gehäuse ein schweizer käse ist irgendwie net funktionieren kann oder????


----------

